# Renovación de viejo amplificador Roller RG-25



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 27, 2015)

Me aburrí de ver como mi viejo ampli de guitarra juntaba polvo. Es que este pobre tipo (un Roller RG-25) siempre fué un ESPANTO! Metía ruido, distorsionaba, captaba emisoras de radio según en que dirección se orientase la guitarra (evidentemente oficiaba de antena)

¿Qué decidí hacer? DESTRIPE!!!!!!!!!

¿Qué saqué en limpio? Nada muy emocionante: el pcb trabajaba con dos transistores, uno era el TIP 122 y el otro un TIP 127, ademas de muchos BC549 y JRC´s 4558.

PERO... Tengo ganas de convertir este pedazo de plomo en algo más bonito (no creo que llegue al oro)

Al diablo con este pcb ruidoso y sin las carcasas de los potes a masa. Me quedo con las tres cosas más rescatables: la caja con su chapa con agujeritos y ploteado listo, el transformador y el parlante.

Y es que el trafito brinda unos interesantes 18,7 voltios simétricos (un total de 37,8V de extremo a extremo). Desconozco su amperaje límite (tiene un núcleo de como 2,5cm x 2,5cm) pero es el trafo con más voltaje que tuve en mi vida

El parlante brilla por la ausencia de datos útiles más allá de lo ultra-básico: 10" de diametro, 4 ohms de impedancia y un 25W que no sé si sera potencia limite o de trabajo.

¿Qué opina Dr. Zoidberg? ¿O Fogo? ¿Podremos convertir el plomito este en algo más potable?(O por lo menos que no me capte la FM piruja)

¿Qué amp me sugieren hacer para este trafo y parlante? Me dedicaré a buscar los componentes, hacer placas y esas cosas. Es más: me divierte la idea de ir registrando en el foro los avances a medida que se den, para que se vea todo el proceso de transformación del plomito...

Chicos, de antemano muchísimas gracias y muy felices fiestas.
Saludos foreros!! 

PD: Dr. Zoidberg, en un par de días recupero mi amplificador actual para mostrarle como quedo ese "engendro calculado al boleo", como usted muy acertadamente lo calificó durante su construcción


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> . . . .¿Qué opina Dr. Zoidberg? ¿O Fogo? ¿Podremos convertir el plomito este en algo más potable?(O por lo menos que no me capte la FM piruja) . . . . .



Siempre puedes: _*"Mejorar algo"*_ o _*"Estropearlo definitivamente"*_

Antes de _*"Destripar"*_ te sugiero que armes el reemplazo, lo pruebes y compruebes, si el resultado es satisfactorio y justifica el trasplante: *Adelante*

Puedes desconectar solo el transformador y el parlante, sin retirarlos del gabinete, como para hacer las comprobaciones.


----------



## shevchenko (Dic 27, 2015)

Un tda 7294 para un guitarra mas que bien, limitado ya con el trafo un poco, limitar con potenciómetro el volumen máximo para cuidar el parlante, si usas el PCB de Mariano son apenas unos 15 componentes y un costo total mas que aceptable teniendo en cuenta la calidad y potencia de salida, ahora si queres uno a transistores tenés el el amplia de 100 watts que modificó Dosme exactamente con esos tips...  Yo antes de desarmar  hubiese agregado blindajes y puestas a tierra, retocar algunas resistencias y cambiar algunos caps...
mejor sigue siendo tu plan de "hacer uno nuevo"




Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:
			
		

> Yo antes de desarmar hubiese agregado blindajes y puestas a tierra, retocar algunas resistencias y cambiar algunos caps...


yo haría lo mismo, y si no lo logro si una placa nueva ,pero solo del pre que es alli donde esta el problema
el transformador me parece medio chico como para armarle otra salida


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 27, 2015)

Con ese transformador y la potencia del altavoz, lo que mas se acomodaria decentemente es un LM1875, de antemano colocarle un TDA7294 es un desperdicio.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 27, 2015)

Estimado Fogo:
No soy TAN zarpado. Cuando digo "destripe" no me refiero a que ya separé todo tripa por tripa. Comencé (de antemano) tal cual cómo indicas. La placa aún se encuentra tan inmaculada como la ves en la foto. 

Schavenko:
Tengo dos TDA7294 por ahí tirados... pero me parece que son bastante caros para solo sacarle 20W o algo así. Ademas ya están muy limitados por el trafo... y encima habría que atenuarlos más para no desconar, como mencionaste.

Julien:
Si, es chiquito el trafito  pero el corazón es grande 
Calculo que si era el que traía es perfectamente factible reutilizarlo para el mismo cono pero "mejorando?" la amplificación.

Adjunto fotos de las piezas que disponemos... Éste es el estado actual de nuestro engendro :loco:

Vi al principio de la sección "Audio: gran señal" un tema destacado de un amplificador con dos transistores (los 2n3055, creo...). Por lo que fui leyendo de dicho post sería factible utilizar estas piezas para componer algo.

Por lo pronto propongo una fuente con las cosas clásicas (o bueno, clásico para mí, que por acá empecé con las fuentes): Puente de diodos, capacitores de 4700uF x2 + 100uF + 0,1uF por cada rama. Pondría también en algún lado un 7812/15 y un 7912/15 para la preamplificación.

¿Consideran que vamos bien?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2015)

El ampli de viola que arme para mi hijo usa dos TDA2040 en puente  pero usa un parlante de 100 dB spl de sensibilidad...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 27, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/alimentacion-tda7294-137419/
Figurita repetida, Dr.  Ojo! Se lo estoy diciendo con cariño, no se me ofenda.

Ferchito querido: estuve viendo el datasheet del LM1875. Se ve atractivo y me ha enseñado acerca de no cruzar las lineas de alimentación con las de señal, disipación y otras yerbas.

Voy a esperar un rato a más sugerencias mientras sigo investigando posibilidades. Sino surge algo mejor mañana me voy por el LM1875.

Seguiremos en contacto. Abrazos a toda la comunidad (sobre todo a Zoidberg... no quiero que se me enoje por el chiste)


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 28, 2015)

Completito, con LED indicador y todo  ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2015)

enserio no se dieron cuenta 
es por este mensaje de este tema (clik en la flecha azul)


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El ampli de viola que hice para mi hijo se alimenta con una fuente de 12+12 AC y usa dos TDA2050 en BTL.... pero claro, el parlante tiene 98 db/w/m de eficiencia...


ahora ,si en ese hilo el autor dice,que nunca armo un ampli
y dado el trasformador y parlante que tiene yo creo que la opción del tda2050 sugerido por el Dr. Zoidberg
esta bien ,yo le agregaría o mas bien sugiero el tda2030 o alguno de la familia,
sin casi componentes,simple,económico,funciona bien 
para el primer ampli esta bien
PD:
si el chiste/broma hay que explicarlo,no vale como chiste


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 28, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Adjunto fotos de las piezas que disponemos... Éste es el estado actual de nuestro engendro :loco:



Personalmente, lo que te sugeriría es levantar el esquemático del circuito original y analizar si hay chances de mejorarlo (muy posiblemente, con 4 a 5 componentes adicionales y la sustitución de otros 2 a 3, queda muy bien). En mi experiencia con la reparación/modificación/mejora de equipos profesionales para músicos, he visto que eso siempre fue posible.

En otra ocasión, me ha tocado recuperar un amplificadorcito de un equipo de banda ciudadana (en total, dos), el que solo estaba preparado para rango de voz, con extremada limitación de frecuencia y una colección de ruidos: quedó de respuesta plana y muy extendida, cero ruidos y buena sensibilidad de entrada. Actualmente, lo empleo como pequeño amplificador de 4 + 4 W.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 28, 2015)

Vale aclarar que no es el primer amplificador que hago, es el cuarto. 

Deje un esquemático de fuente, pre de ganancia, corrector de tonos y el amplificador LM1875 compo reza su datasheet.... Pero nadie le dió ni bola, ni me lo criticaron o corrigieron. Así que por ahora sigo reproduciendo sin entender, aunque estuve experimentandoló en el Livewire, y parece que tengo banda de componentes de sobra (¿es necesario usar caps de acople entre cada AO?) 

¿Dónde está la cultura DIYer? ¿Por qué se puso este tema en "Reparación de equipos de audio? Esto no es una reparación... es una CONSTRUCCIÓN, solo que aprovechamos piezas de un ampli viejo y olvidado. 

En un par de horas vuelvo con los componentes y seguimos informando. 

ABRAZOS A TODOS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> enserio no se dieron cuenta
> es por este mensaje de este tema (clik en la flecha azul)
> 
> ahora ,si en ese hilo el autor dice,que nunca armo un ampli
> ...


Ahhhhhhh......
Pero si ya lo dije antes, por que diablos no evaluan esa solucion antes de inventar????
Digo.... puede no ser la mejor solucion, pero si los materiales que tienen se ajustan a ese diseño... como que no queda mucho por averiguar: elampli btl ha pasado como por 15 conciertos y como 200 ensayos,... a viajado muchos kilometros y se ha hervido por que le pegaron una cortina atras... y se apago sin romper nada hasta que se enfrió y siguio sonando al re-palo cuando lo ventilaron...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhhhhh......
> Pero si ya lo dije antes, por que diablos no evaluan esa solucion antes de inventar????
> Digo.... puede no ser la mejor solucion, pero si los materiales que tienen se ajustan a ese diseño... como que no queda mucho por averiguar: elampli btl ha pasado como por 15 conciertos y como 200 ensayos,... a viajado muchos kilometros y se ha hervido por que le pegaron una cortina atras... y se apago sin romper nada hasta que se enfrió y siguio sonando al re-palo cuando lo ventilaron...


si son resistentes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Deje un esquemático de fuente, pre de ganancia, corrector de tonos y el amplificador LM1875 compo reza su datasheet.... Pero nadie le dió ni bola, ni me lo criticaron o corrigieron. Así que por ahora sigo reproduciendo sin entender, aunque estuve experimentandoló en el Livewire, y parece que tengo banda de componentes de sobra (¿es necesario usar caps de acople entre cada AO?)


El esquema que subiste no sirve como preamplificador para viola, en particular el control de tono es completamente inútil para un instrumento. Si vas a hacer el PCB y todo, usá *este preamplificador* de ESP que es un verdadero caño*:






*


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 28, 2015)

hno: Huy, Dr. Zoidberg: es una pena que me haya contestado un poco tarde... Ya fui a comprar los componentes que me faltaban para realizar mi primera propuesta (como $350, ver foto adjunta).

Sin embargo sé que usted tiene mucha más experiencia en audio que yo, así que voy a hacer una revisión de que cosas necesitaría para realizar lo que usted me propone. Además quiero aprovechar para agradecerle muchísimo por su aporte a la causa. 

Igual, quiero aclarar que el sistema de preamplificación que mostré no es tan INÚTIL, lo tengo instalado en mi actual amplificador con el que ensayo y me responde muy bien el corrector de tonos... aunque debo reconocer que el control de ganancia más allá de la mitad o tres cuartos comienza a saturar la señal, o mete ruido, o lo que sea 

Por lo pronto comencé prototipando la fuente y descubrí (de la peor manera) que los LM7915 tienen un patillaje distinto de los LM7815. Salió una interesante chispa. Triste final para el pobre regulador negativo (foto adjunta), pero aprendí y eso es lo más valioso. 

Dos preguntas respecto al diseño que me propone:
1)¿Qué me recomienda más: TL072 o JRC4558? He tenido mejores resultados con estos últimos, pero no sé si comprometo el funcionamiento del circuito... aunque tengo entendido que son compatibles sé que no son IGUALES.

2)¿Es preferible reguladores de voltaje (sin destruirlos, claro) o la fuente con diodos zener que usted me propone? Esto en vista de que ya tengo uno de los reguladores (tenía los dos, pero...  )

Nuevamente muchas gracias a usted y a toda la comunidad! 
Abrazos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Igual, quiero aclarar que el sistema de preamplificación que mostré no es tan INÚTIL, lo tengo instalado en mi actual amplificador con el que ensayo y me responde muy bien el corrector de tonos... aunque debo reconocer que el control de ganancia más allá de la mitad o tres cuartos comienza a saturar la señal, o mete ruido, o lo que sea


EL rango y forma de corrección de un control de tono Baxandall no tiene nada que ver con lo que hace un control "stackeado" como el de las violas, y por eso no vas a tener el mismo margen ni nivel de modificación. Fijate *acá* y *acá*...



Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Dos preguntas respecto al diseño que me propone:
> 1)¿Qué me recomienda más: TL072 o JRC4558? He tenido mejores resultados con estos últimos, pero no sé si comprometo el funcionamiento del circuito... aunque tengo entendido que son compatibles sé que no son IGUALES.


Yo usé los NE5532 y los TL072, y los dos andaban pero metían muuucho ruido cuando la ganancia era muy alta (y a veces entraba la radio ), así que lo cambié por un OPA2132 que tenía... y listo... nunca mas se escuchó un ruido en el ampli... cero, nada...
Como parece que estamos intentando volver al mundo civilizado, tal vez puedas samplearlos de T. I. sin problemas...



Juan Tamarit dijo:


> 2)¿Es preferible reguladores de voltaje (sin destruirlos, claro) o la fuente con diodos zener que usted me propone? Esto en vista de que ya tengo uno de los reguladores (tenía los dos, pero...  )


Para la corriente que consume el pre, te basta y sobra con los Zenners. Si le querés poner reguladores.. todo bien, pero es un gasto que no tiene mucho caso...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 29, 2015)

Bakan... 

En un rato traigo los componentes que me faltan: potes (de esos valores), caps y veré si llega a aparecer el OPA2134.

¿Qué significa "samplear" el OPA2134 en este contexto? ¿Muestrear? ¿Directo de Texas Inst? 

Ah! Muy bueno el segundo enlace que me paso con la explicación del stack. Ahora mcomienzo a entender un EQ. Este tipo de explicaciones me resultan muy útiles, son bien didácticas 

Nuevamente se pasó, Dr. Muchísimas gracias  . Ya le contaré mis avances.

Saludos a usted y a toda la comunidad!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> . . . ¿Qué significa "samplear" el OPA2134 en este contexto? ¿Muestrear? ¿Directo de Texas Inst?


Pedir como muestra gratis.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2015)

Los potes podes pedir que te los cambien por los que necesitas. Si no los has soldado aun...

Tambien acordate que estas haciendo una parte de un instrumento musical y no un ampli con un pre, asi que seguro vas a tener que cambiar el parlante por uno diseñado para viola, por que de lo contrario te va a faltar algo (agudos).


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 29, 2015)

Uno de los parámetros a seguir en este proyecto es el cono que hay. La idea es cerrarme la duda que tuve toda la vida de si es que era un ampli tan asquerosamente feo por su electrónica (me refiero a la placa en este caso) o porque el parlante era malo... o alguna extraña combinación de ambas. 

Yo me doy cuenta de su onda, don Zoidberg... usted es un audiófilo, le encanta el sonido de super-ultra-mega-hiper-tera calidad. He visto en el foro que esta diseñando un equipo High-End digital con controles hasta para hacer café. 

La verdad lo admiro mucho, igual que a Fogo, 2m, Dano y tantos otros compañeros del foro (además obviamente del Rey Lemur). El caso es que yo estoy meramente aprendiendo y voy así, medio "al boleo", pero aprendiendo y avanzando, aunque no pretenda que vaya al ritmo que va usted. 

Soy autodidacta y me toma un poco de tiempo procesar tecnicismos que desconozco conceptualmente. Usted y todos los otros compañeros del foro me ayudan mucho cuando me mandan páginas como la que me recomendó sobre los "stack". 

Por lo pronto el proyecto avanza siguiendo la dirección de el pre que me recomienda + la recomendación de Ferchito (otro grosso) del LM1875.

Para que no digan que el hilo decae, la fuente ya está prototipada y funciona OK (sin chispazos).

Los voltajes obtenidos respecto a masa fueron: 

Amp(+) = 25,1V 
Amp(-) = -25,5V 
Pre(+) = 14,88V
Pre(-) = -14, 60V


Ya estamos en poder de todos los componentes necesarios. Algunos potes no podían ser para impreso, habrá que cablearlos 



Tampoco había algunos condensadores de voltajes coherentes con la realidad, así que hay un par de mostros que meter en el PCB 

Y bué... son los yeites de armarte un circuito electrónico acá en Cheriloba

Ah! y me olvidé de mencionar que el tipo de la casa de componentes desconoce el OPA2134, para el son cosas raras. Además capacitor de 10uF no polar no había así que vamos a tener que hacer la antiserie con dos electrolíticos de 22uF = 11uF "no polares"

Corrección de voltaje Amp(+) = valor que figura en la foto (escribí cualquiera)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Yo me doy cuenta de su onda, don Zoidberg... usted es un audiófilo, le encanta el sonido de super-ultra-mega-hiper-tera calidad. He visto en el foro que esta diseñando un equipo High-End digital con controles hasta para hacer café.


No creás que es taaaan así. El tema es que si vas a invertir esfuerzo y unos cuantos pesos en hacer un ampli para viola, tenés que asegurarte que va a sonar como a vos te gusta que suene y no dejar eso librado al azar, y de paso, proteger la inversión que hayas hecho. Por ahora, probá con el parlante que ya tenés... pero andá pensando en que - probablemente - temgás que juntar unos pesos extra para que "suene mejor".


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 29, 2015)

Vamos, Doc... no sea modesto 

Y no me cabe duda que con lo del parlante tiene razón, pero vayamos por partes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2015)

Meto mi cuchara findeañesca 

Yo aprovecharía cómo aprendizaje , el reparar y mejorar "considerablemente" ese amplificador. Y por poco dinero !

Significaría mejorar algo la fuente , quitarle ruidos y radios , y levantar el circuito para mejorarle controles de tono , distorsión con dos o tres puntos y estabilizar la etapa de salida.

Saludos !


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 30, 2015)

Esa! Apreció 2m !!! 

Meta la cuchara tranquilo, sea finde o no, ya que todos los aportes son bienvenidos. 

Y efectivamente, la idea siempre es el aprendizaje  ... si llega encima a quedar algo que suena bien, mejor aún...  pero para mí lo más valioso no va a ser el producto final, sino el recorrido (por ejemplo, HOY SÉ como conectar un LM79XX, AYER NO para desgracia del regulador, y con eso me reí un buen rato) 

De todos modos ahora el proyecto está momentáneamente en un punto muerto por los siguientes motivos:

1-Llegó el momento de prototipar el pre y el amp y estoy en la duda de arrancar por la protoboard o lanzarme directo (a pura fé ciega) a soldar los componentes. Para eso disponemos de dos opciones: una es la clásica placa virgen (habría que hacer el PCB por impresión, plancha, mojado, despegue, retoques y percloruro) o la mucho más simple placa preperforada (solo diseñar bien el PCB en el PCBWizard utilizando la cuadricula 0.1 in y lanzarse a soldar). 



Al principio por la disposición de las perillas viejas consideraba más la primera opción para hacer coincidir los potes con las funciones que ya están escritas en el frente, pero teniendo en cuenta que vamos a tener que cablear los potes esto ya no es indispensable, y me gusta mucho más la onda MECANO o LEGO de la preperforada.



2-El datasheet del LM1875 advierte que *sin disipador*  . Por lo tanto para prototipar tuve que elegir algo que disipase pero que cupiese en la protoboard, si es que la usásemos. 



Está disponible el disipador original, que además cabe perfecto en el gabinete, pero era gigantesco para la protoboard y me pareció innecesario para ensayos. Hay además otras dos opciones disipantes.



3-Me tengo que ir al centro a buscar gas. Anoche hubo que comerse un sanguchito porque no había como cocinar los ravioles... ambas garrafas estaban vacías.

Cuando vuelva seguimos con el engendro Frankensteinniano.

Saludos y abrazos a toda la comunidad


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 31, 2015)

Luego de conseguir las garrafas llegué a casa y me tiré a dormir. Me levante como a las 8 de la noche y empecé a acomodar los componentes en la protoboard.

Estuve un buen rato y fueron necesarias varias "artesanías" para conectar todas las cosas con el menor numero de cables posibles. Entre otros tantos injertos, a la hora de conectar los potes en la proto, me vi obligado a soldarles las patitas que sobran de los proyectos que uno va haciendo (también llamados "jumpers").




Estuvo bastante bravo, nunca había intentado armar algo de tantos componentes en la proto, y como no sabía si me alcanzaba el espacio comencé muy apretado. En un momento parecía cirugía endoscópica. Para cuando llegué al final me dí cuenta de que me sobraba todavía lugar 

Otra cuestión fué que no me gustab para nada la idea de meter esos capacitorazos de supuestos 2,2 uF de 250V. Los mismos indicaban 205 (2 uF) y tener una tolerancia K (±10%), además de que eran gigantescos, por lo tanto saque todos los caps electrolíticos de 4,7 uF que tenía e hice tantas antiseries de 2,35 uF como pude (igual uno no pude zafarlo y lo voy a tener que usar).
¿Consideran que esto, más allá de ahorrar espacio del PCB ayuda a la precisión? ¿O estoy desperdiciando caps?

Mañana conectaremos nuestro montaje y acá tengo una preguntonta para los colegas: 

Calculo que los que saben (me excluyo) realizan ciertas mediciones *antes* de conectar la carga (el parlante) ¿Qué cosas deberíamos medir? ¿Cuáles serían los valores que deberíamos obtener, según nuestras predicciones?  O es que acaso ¿enchufo el parlante de frente manteca y "si anda, anda " y sino anda "hu... no anda..."?

Hasta ahora vengo usando el segundo método, ya que solo tiene dos posibles respuestas 
En fin... esperaré sus comentarios antes de continuar por una cuestión de precaución y de participarlos del proyecto. 

En unas horas más estaremos cruzando de año además, espero que todos se esten divirtiendo y pasándolo bien!! 

Nuevamente abrazos a toda la comunidad, y FELICES FIESTAS!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2015)

Hay un hilo de Fogo (ademas esta sticky) donde explica como arrancar con el ampli.
Y los caps.... mejor usa los de poliester...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay un hilo de Fogo (_*ademas esta sticky*_) donde explica como arrancar con el ampli.
> Y los caps.... mejor usa los de poliester...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/



 *¿ Sticky ?*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2015)

Sticky:
Sustantivo

(on an Internet message board) a thread containing important information that is set to remain at the top of the other threads regardless of when it was last updated.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sticky:
> Sustantivo
> 
> (on an Internet message board) a thread containing important information that is set to remain at the top of the other threads regardless of when it was last updated.



Me imaginaba, pero no podía desperdiciar una ocasión para desparramar arena


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 1, 2016)

Comparto una verdadera perlita en el adjunto para quienes deseen implementar un control de tonos FMV para guitarra. Está debidamente explicado, calculado, analizado y medido (como todo debería ser ).

Pregunto: ¿existe algún amplificador comercial para guitarra que tenga implementado múltiples tone stacks para emular varios estilos?. De no existir (cosa que no creo), eso podría dar pié para un lindo proyecto comunitario: partiendo de una misma entrada de señal, poder elegir estilo Marshall, Fender, Vox, E series, Bench ó Big Muff (por mencionar solo algunos), para atacar de forma muy particular la etapa de salida.

Para quienes no quieran jugar con válvulas puedo sugerir (si se pudiese implementar con éxito y bajo costo) el amplificador current drive con 2 mosfets (el cual es muy fácil y rápido de implementar).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-current-drive-solo-2-transistores-136536/

Saludos


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 1, 2016)

Fogonazo!!! Necesito de tu auxilio!pss:

Comencé a hacer la "puesta a punto" del futuro engendro. Los siguientes valores y resultados fueron obtenidos:

Alimentación: 

La fuente sin ningún tipo de carga (excepto el LED indicador) daba un voltaje de 25,9 V para la rama positiva y -26,3 V para la rama negativa . 

Luego de esto coloque una serie de lamparas de auto para verificar si la fuente podría entregar la potencia necesaria. Se utilizaron dos lampara de luz alta de auto (60 W cada una) y otra de 21 W (mi auto no tiene más de dos luces altas ).

Al encender la fuente las lamparas de 60 W se prendieron muy poco, como se esperaba si todo estaba bien. La que se prendió con ganas fue la de 25 W, cosa que atribuí a su menor potencia. La tensión que se midió en la rama positiva en este caso fue de 18,7 V (lo que implica una caída de tensión de 7,2 V, lo cual excede los 3 V máximos admitidos).

La medición del rizado (utilizando un condensador cerámico de 220 nF en serie con el multímetro) fue de 0,1 V al medirla como alterna y lo mismo al medirla como continua (no estaba seguro sobre cuál de las dos escalas se debía usar, por lo que usé ambas, aunque me inclino a pensar que era la alterna la que debía usar )

Amplificador:

Luego de ver que la caída de tensión con la serie de carga a la fuente era excesiva comencé a revisar las conexiones temiendo que hubiese algo fuera de lugar... pero todo estaba bien.

Por lo tanto seguí con las pruebas loco:soy bastante loco y arriesgado). De todos modos tuve la precauición de conectar una lámpara halógena de 70 W en serie con los 220V y el transformador. La misma se prende proporcionalmente a la potencia de nuestro engendro, así que todo OK. 

Conectado el amplificador, el pre y cortocircuitada a masa la entrada de señal, medí la salida del amplificador en la escala de continua y obtuve el valor de -1768 mV, pero me dí cuenta de que todos los potenciómetros estaban al mínimo. Con mover un poquitito la lectura cayó a 0 y esto me hizo preguntarme: ¿En qué posición deberían estar lo potes en estos ensayos? ¿Que escala del multímetro debería usar para medir en cada caso (continua o alterna, con o sin condensador)?

Me mareé 

¿Podrías darme un poco de orientación?

Abrazos a todo el staff ¿Cómo arrancaron 2016?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> . . .Conectado el amplificador, el pre y cortocircuitada a masa la entrada de señal, medí la salida del amplificador en la escala de continua y obtuve el valor de -1768 mV, pero me dí cuenta de que todos los potenciómetros estaban al mínimo. Con mover un poquitito la lectura cayó a 0 y esto me hizo preguntarme: ¿En qué posición deberían estar lo potes en estos ensayos? ¿Que escala del multímetro debería usar para medir en cada caso (continua o alterna, con o sin condensador)? . . .



Potenciómetro de ¿ Que cosa ? moviste.

Ta tensión de Offset e mide en CC


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 1, 2016)

Perdón la falta de profesionalismo... 

El potenciómetro de Master del preamplificador de esp que ha propuesto el Dr. Zoidberg para este proyecto.

¿O en realidad debo realizar las mediciones SOLO para el amplificador?

Si el pre participa de las mediciones ¿Se ponen todos los potes al máximo? ¿Para ver como pasaría completa la señal?

Por otro lado ¿con que modifico el offset? ¿Con R4? (¿Lo estoy diciendo bien?)

Perdón la ignorancia... Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2016)

Si al tocar el potenciómetro master del previo varía el Offset, hay algo mal, posiblemente falte algún capacitor de desacople.

Verifica que estando el Offset alto sin tocar *nada*, no se estabilice solo en algunos segundos, si no se estabiliza hay algo mal.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 2, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Fogonazo!!! Necesito de tu auxilio!pss:



Un sano consejo: cuando se plantea una duda, es sugerible hacerlo abiertamente a todo el foro y no dirigido particularmente hacia alguien, ya que quienes lean tu thread y no sean ellos a quienes dirijas tus dudas se sentirán ignorados y, eso, puede resultar ofensivo .

Con esta aclaración no quiero desmerecer toda la valiosa ayuda que Fogonazo u otro participante puedan aportarte, a quienes he visto que mayormente dirigís tus dudas.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 2, 2016)

diegomj1973: tenés absoluta razón, así que te pido mil disculpas a vos y a TODA la comunidad. Les prometo estar más atento en el 2016! 

Volviendo al engendro descontrolado, acaban de surgir las primeras complicaciones:

Revise la salida del amplificador con la señal tirada a GND, los potes del pre al máximo y obtuve una agradable lectura de 2,6 mV (mientras más cercano a 0 se supone que mejor, no?).


Luego implemente el injerto anulador de continuas para medir el voltaje de alterna que debería ser proporcional a la potencia de nuestro engendro:


Lo conecté a la salida del amplificador y lo loco vino cuando levante el cable de señal de GND para hacerle masa con mi mano. Desde la protoboard se oía un zumbido/silbido que dependía de cuan cerca estuviese la mano del cable de señal, además este sonido (quiero recalcar el hecho de que NO hay parlante conectado) era "equalizable" con los potes del pre, además de que se le podía regular el volumen. :loco: 

Las lecturas no se estabilizaban  y yo miraba todo el descontrol que era mi protoboard pensando que seguro me la mande y sintíendome frustrado.  No se qué es el offset ni el bias, ni si eso EXISTE en amplificadores con A.O. integrado.

No quiero enloquecerlos a todos con preguntontas básicas de ignorante, así que he decidido que me arreglaré mediante armar PCB´s separados, por lo menos para la fuente y el amplificador (ambos son muy fáciles, además) a fin de poder aprovechar la protoboard para armar el pre de modo que no haya probabilidades de que este todo re-cortocircuitado o haya conexiones equivocadas o componentes errados.

Nuevamente saludos a toda la comunidad! Abrazos y gracias por la ayuda prestada!  Seguiremos informando la suerte de este novato en el ámbito.

Si alguien quiere hacer sugerencias soy todo oídos, ya que se nota que tengo mucho que aprender.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 3, 2016)

Eso que acabas de experimentar evidencia que el amplificador funciona, asi como tambien el preamplificador, ese ruido proviene directamente del 1875 y de sus componentes asociados y se presenta por estar en vacio, es decir, sin carga.

Ademas me parece muy conveniente que conectes el altavoz a la salida del amplificador, ya puedes hacer mas pruebas afin de escuchar como trabaja.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 5, 2016)

Luego del rayito de luz que aportó Ferchito (siempre me tira buena onda, una maza el chabón  ) hemos pasado a construir el engendro en piezas separadas, contrario a lo que pensaba inicialmente. 

Esto brindará la posibilidad de poder cambiar de amp, pre o fuente en un futuros si se quisiera.

Han salido dos bonitos diseños:
Por un lado un conjunto de rectificadores, filtros y reguladores de 15 voltios, los cuales pueden servir para preamps u otras yerbas, además de obviamente alimentar al amplificador.


Por otro lado se armó el PCB del amp LM1875 como indica el datsheet para alimentación dual. Este PCB podría haber sido incluso más reducido (para mí es un requisito de cualquier circuito hacerlo lo más reducido posible), pero había que meter el capacitor mostro, que fué lo que más lugar se llevó.


Para aquellos que les hayan gustado estos circuitos dejamos los archivos de PCBWizard correspondientes en el archivo adjunto, por si los quieren usar, modificar, hackear, plagiar o lo que se les cante 

Falta prototipar el pre aparte para verificar su correcto funcionamiento y, de ser así, armar su respectivo PCB para ya terminar de ensamblar el engendro (luego de las pruebas pertinentes, claro).

Seguiremos informando.

Abrazos a toda la comunidad


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 8, 2016)

Bueno, hace ya un par de días que dejé colgado el proyecto así que decidí retomarlo, y buenas noticias:
​
Si tengo que comparar lo viejo con lo nuevo estamos a AÑOS LUZ de distancia. Ojo, no todo es oro. Se escucha un zumbido y algo de ruido, pero al acercar la mano a la protoboard con el pre (en particular al cable que conecta el volumen con la segunda entrada no inversora) el ruido se modifica. Esto demuestra que una vez que quede pasado al PCB las cosas deberían mejorar mucho más aún, sobre todo si utilizamos cables debidamente apantallados para los potes (de los cuales estamos en poder) 


Algo que aún llama mi atención es el hecho de que al pedirle más y más :babear: el sonido se corta de forma innatural, lo cuál atribuyo a que debe estar saltando la protección térmica del LM1875, pese a que se colocó el disipador original, de gran porte y que parecía sobrado. ¿Creen que puede haber otra causa?


Solo resta armar el PCB del pre y ensamblar nuestro engendro. En todo caso la cosa ya TOMO COLOR y tenemos frente a nosotros una producción de Foros de Electrónica que le ganaría mil veces a la empresa Roller 

Nuevamente agradecer a todos por la ayuda, los consejos, tirones de oreja y demases.

En el próximo capitulo de esta saga  veremos a nuestra criatura terminada y daremos opiniones de su funcionamiento en general.

Para aquellos que se quedaron con la vena también levantaremos el circuito original de Roller y lo compararemos con nuestro diseño, observando pros y contras.

Abrazos afectuosos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 16, 2016)

¡El proyecto se ha concluido llegando buen puerto! 

He dedicado todo el día a ultimar las conexiones  y detalles faltantes, comenzando por colocar los potenciómetros en el chasis. Como las pestañas de los mismos interrumpían su colocación se procedió a cortarlas con sierra de calar.


Luego de colocados los potenciómetros se realizaron las conexiones entre los mismos, enlazando todas las carcasas con alambre extraído del cable de teléfono que tanto abunda tirado por las calles de Bariloche. En audio *la señal se cuida* y esto es religión, por lo que en todos los casos posibles se ha utilizado cable apantallado para evitar ruidos.


El PCB del preamplificador fué algo que me quemó la cabeza, pese a que no era tan complejo nunca logré una disposición de los componentes en la placa que me terminase gustando :cabezon: . Tres veces lo hice, considerando que la tercera era la vencida, pero sin terminar honestamente de sentirme conforme . Si alguien desea el layout del PCB avise que lo cuelgo, aunque no lo recomiendo.


Se hicieron todas las conexiones entre los potes y el preamplificador por cableado como se había previsto, por lo que el engendro ha recibido el nombre de *El Pulpo*. Esto también ha dejado como experiencia que siempre que sea posible *no se cableen los potenciómetros*, pero como experiencia... 


Se aprovechó la ocasión para incorporar el fusible "reglamentario" que todo buen artefacto debería llevar, cosa que la empresa Roller *no incluyó para nada*.


Finalmente se agregó el LED indicador (amarillo me pareció un bonito color) y se realizaron las conexiones de alimentación. También se fijaron las placas al gabinete por medio de cinta bifaz esponjosa (no conozco un nombre más técnico para denominarla ). 


A fin de dejar de incurrir en gastos  se reciclaron el cable de alimentación principal y las perillas de los potenciómetros. Se colocó el gabinete en su sitio y VOILA!


Así que ya sabés: si tenés un amp Roller RG-25 y te aburriste de escucharlo sonar como una radio mal sintonizada podés seguir este "tutorial" y convertirlo en algo decente. 

Solo queda agradecer a todos los compañeros de Foros de Electrónica por la ayuda y los consejos prestados, la buena onda y el incentivo a realizar éste proyecto. Un aplauso para todos ellos. 

Esperando que este post les haya gustado lo que seguirá (no en breve, pero si algún día  ) será levantar el circuito original de Roller y enfrentarlo al LM1875 con pre stackeado de esp.

Muchas gracias a todos! 
Ahora un joven patagón puede dedicarse a tocar feliz su guitarra gracias a este foro. 

Misión cumplida, doña!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2016)

Decile a quien use el ampli que huevee con los controles de tono para verificar que las correcciones vayan bien con el parlante, en especial el refuerzo de agudos que suele encantarle a algunos violeros, por que si el parlante no va muy bien tal vez tengas que retocar algunos valores.
Ahhhh... te quedo moooooiiiii bueno!!!!!


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 16, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Decile a quien use el ampli que huevee con los controles de tono para verificar que las correcciones vayan bien con el parlante, en especial el refuerzo de agudos que suele encantarle a algunos violeros, por que si el parlante no va muy bien tal vez tengas que retocar algunos valores.


Yo mismo me dediqué a hacer pruebas de correcciones. Es interesante el pre stackeado. No hace falta preocuparse por los agudos ya que los mismos abundan (casi en demasía). El parlante ha alcanzado y no creo que sea necesario cambiarlo.

En la placa del pre se nota un jumper normal cerrado de color rojo. Este sería el interruptor de "bright". Lo dejé así ya que me pareció que le daba el toque pulentero que buscaba, además de que los graves hacen saltar bastante la protección térmica del LM1875. Si algún día me aburro será cuestión de retirar el jumper.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhh... te quedo moooooiiiii bueno!!!!!


Muchas gracias . 

Aunque el "moooooiiiii" me dá que pensar si está siendo irónico o realmente le ha gustado . Debo confesarle que yo aún no estoy conforme al 100%, toda esa maraña de cables me hace sentir muy desprolijo frente a otros diseños que he visto en el foro. Además es un montaje que aprovecha un gabinete y caja prefabricados, por lo que si le erraba ahí... 

El siguiente SI es un montaje realizado *de forma totalmente casera y desde cero*:



Lamento no tener la secuencia de fotos de su construcción, ya que fué una linda experiencia (fué el tercero que hice, los primeros dos son diminutos  pero fueron los primeros pasos).

Éste es el que uso actualmente para ensayar con mi banda, por lo que tiene que competir contra un Fender de 70W y una potencia de 200W... y les dá batalla (con los potes bien levantados). El mismo utiliza dos TDA7265, cada uno en configuración bridge, el corrector de tono Baxandall (extraído hace muchos años de la videorockola y nunca usado hasta aquí) y el µAmp de Tonepad (porque l Baxandall se quedaba corto). Está alimentado por un transformador de 12+12 10A (de eso partió su fabricación) y un trafo de 15+15 1A para las preamplificaciones.

Cada caja posee un Woofer Audio Sonic WH828 de 8" y un parlante rescatado de un plasma a modo de refuerzo de agudos haciendo un simple crossover con cap de 0,47µF. Las dimensiones de las cajas (para el sector woofer, separado del "tweeter") fueron robadas de la videorockola, ya que no logré procesar toda la info necesaria como para diseñarlas yo mismo. 

Quién me ayudó en su construcción me mencionó que conocía a alguien que tenía equipos de muy alta fidelidad y que los mismos poseían los tubos de sintonía por debajo, por lo que copiamos esta idea utilizando una espiga/rosca de 1 1/2" para mangueras de agua.

Como se puede apreciar el... ¿cabezal?  es otra maraña de cables. Definitivamente el próximo que haga sera en una única placa, porque me canse de lidiar con los cables.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Aunque el "moooooiiiii" me dá que pensar si está siendo irónico o realmente le ha gustado .


 
*Sin duda* , opción 2


----------



## elgriego (Ene 16, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> ¡El proyecto se ha concluido llegando buen puerto!
> 
> He dedicado todo el día a ultimar las conexiones  y detalles faltantes, comenzando por colocar los potenciómetros en el chasis. Como las pestañas de los mismos interrumpían su colocación se procedió a cortarlas con sierra de calar.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138988
> ...



* Bravo.!!!

Me mato lo de la sierra para cortar el tope del pote, en mi barrio le damos media vuelta con la pinza.


Saludos.*


----------



## JoakoLagger (Nov 23, 2020)

Hola gente, si queda alguien vivo por estos días les acerco mi inquietud y si hay respuesta se los agradecería mucho. Ayer se me "quemó" un ampli muy parecido, un Roller rg-20 que encontré en la basura (así como leen) y la verdad para unos ensayos bien tranqui me ayudó en practicidad por el tamaño pero la verdad nunca estuve totalmente a gusto por los motivos que ya saben (ruidos, sintonias de radio, etc). A raíz de esto quiero meter mano con mis básicos conocimientos de electrónica y si me pueden aconsejar en el camino que quiero emprender seguramente me ahorraría unos buenos mangos y muchas horas de renegar por desconocimiento jaja. Sé que pido mucho pero cualquier aporte sería muy bienvenido, Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2020)

Que se ha quemado , que haz medido ?

Creo que lleva un tda2050 de salida


----------



## phavlo (Nov 27, 2020)

El Roller G20 lleva solo un TL072 y como etapa de potencia un TDA2040. 
No se, el "RG20" en que cambiará...


----------



## JuanPGayol (Oct 5, 2022)

phavlo dijo:


> El Roller G20 lleva solo un TL072 y como etapa de potencia un TDA2040.
> No se, el "RG20" en que cambiará...


hola, soy nuevo en la electrónica y tengo un Roller G20 viejo para restaurar y me falta un integrado, y no consigo información de la electrónica. Imagino que debera llevar un amplificador operacional como el tl072 pero no estoy seguro. alguno me podria ayudar?


----------

